
Tesla delivers 1k ventilators to LA - caseyf7
https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/03/23/coronavirus-california-needs-50000-more-hospital-beds-governor-says/
======
babesh
They bought surplus from China and had them shipped over.

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1242279396226011137?s=21](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1242279396226011137?s=21)

------
Mountain_Skies
That was very fast. I don't know what goes into building a ventilator and
Musk's companies are known for quick iterations but this seems like something
that would require a good bit of retooling to get started.

~~~
geofft
He didn't build them, he bought them from China.

------
caseyf7
“ Tesla executive Elon Musk, meanwhile, made good on a promise to provide
ventilators, Newsom said, and has delivered 1,000 ventilators to Los Angeles.”

------
zapttt
so, did elon bought them with tsl money?

------
Dahoon
Sound like fake news. Any actual proof?

------
facethrowaway
What do they look like! How do they function? How did they retool to make them
so quickly? How do they compare to normal ventilators? What’s the UI on their
control panels?

This sounds like a fairy tale to me, with the governor covering for Elon. But
maybe they did, in fact, retool in 48 hours and deliver a working product.

~~~
tradertef
They bought them from China[1]. It is not made by Tesla.

[1]
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-24/californi...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-24/california-
governor-says-elon-musk-delivered-1-000-ventilators)

